# Bleach



## AdamD (Sep 6, 2014)

Ok, just sanitized my grow room with bleach, a little spring cleaning. In the fall. Ok I procrastinate. How long do you think I need to wait to bring the plants back in? It was some pretty powerful stuff, Scrubbing Bubbles bathroom cleaner... Ugh. Nasty stuff


----------



## AdamD (Sep 6, 2014)

Nevermind. They're back in.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 6, 2014)

Should not be a problem at all.


----------



## AdamD (Sep 6, 2014)

I figured if I can stand it, they can too. Aired it out pretty good. Now, the problem is they stink from the Orthene, yuck.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 6, 2014)

Yes, orthene stinks bad. And will for quite a while.


----------



## AdamD (Sep 6, 2014)

I know, this is the 2nd round. I can't believe for how powerful it is there is no phytotoxicity... I sprayed it right on 2 spikes and no blasting as of 8 days later. I expected to lose both. Bonus! 

Word of caution, don't spray it in your house. Not wise. I'm not proud of that one...


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 6, 2014)

chlorine gas is bad for you and your plants!


----------



## AdamD (Sep 6, 2014)

...Hence the thread... Dealing with pinworm in the house, whole family has it. Trying to eliminate every possible egg deposit. I'll take bleach fumes over pinworm infestation.


----------



## Secundino (Sep 7, 2014)

But pinworms are not harmful at all, just itching, aren't they?


----------



## AdamD (Sep 7, 2014)

Depends on how bad it gets. All parasites are harmful, otherwise they wouldn't be parasites.


----------



## Ruth (Sep 8, 2014)

> Scrubbing Bubbles bathroom cleaner... Ugh. Nasty stuff


Not sure but I don't think Scrubbing Bubbles contains bleach, from what I read on the label:
n-Alkyl Dimethyl Benzyl Ammonium Chlorides and n-Alkyl Dimethyl Ethylbenzyl Ammonium Chlorides

I could be wrong, I'm not a chemist.


----------



## AdamD (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm not sure either, but the can I got says with bleach. Idk. My grow room sparkles again!


----------

